# G5 customer service



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool! how did you go about this I could deal with some free broadheads.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Just go to contact us write down UR address and tell them the broadheads u want and they should send u a delivery notification I put in my full address btw... Also say "free sample" not send me Bhs


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome thanks. So do I give them my email too.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

yup! If you just go to there homesite it will say contact us thats were filled mine out....


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweet! I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

sweet


----------



## YoungTNArcher (Aug 10, 2011)

Just sent an email so hopefully I will have the same luck as you!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I already have some montecs, what would you suggest


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I would stick to fixed blades like the montec cs maybe??


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I asked for teakens or montechs


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

has anyone had problems with age


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

and thanx i tried to get and sgh


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

thats awesome dude ive always liked G5


----------

